
iPhone SE goes back on sale as a $249 clearance item - elorant
https://www.engadget.com/2019/01/19/apple-iphone-se-back-on-sale-clearance/
======
taylodl
The iPhone 6s, which comprises the guts of the iPhone SE, was released in the
Fall of 2015. That means what, this SE will have less than two years of iOS
support for it? I'm not sure that's such a great deal, even for a cheap
replacement phone.

